# North Korea - Thoughts



## Dtownry (Apr 7, 2013)

Unless you have been under a rock you know that tensions are high on the Peninsula.  I would like to hear some brother's thoughts on what the we as a Country should do.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 7, 2013)

Kick'em in their tiny nuts and then bitch slap'em for constantly making "PUNK ASS" threats they know they can't back up! BOOYA!


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 7, 2013)

We have a pussy in the white house that bows down to Muslims and apologizes for Americans being Americans.  There is no fear keeping other countries from flexing in our face.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck North Korea. Bunch of scumbags....by talking nukes they even got their allies against them now. Fucking pricks they better hope they don't. For the sake of their shifty country


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 7, 2013)

Shitty country


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 7, 2013)

it is tuff to judge. they r most likely just trying to posture because the new young president there is trying to show he is tuff and strict. but either way you cant go around threatning with nuclear war. they r not ready for the u.s. china and russia r the only counries that present a accual threat.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 7, 2013)

There is talk of a regime change being the best option. If we don't do it now Jong-un has a lot of years ahead of him to keep stirring up shit not to mention working on getting that warhead on a rocket. Then there is serious trouble.

So do we make it an inside job or just bomb the shit out of them?


----------



## mattyice (Apr 7, 2013)

Nothing.  N. Korea hasnt done anything.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 7, 2013)

We have a pussy in the white house that bows down to Muslims and apologizes for Americans being Americans.  There is no fear keeping other countries from flexing in our face.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2013)

N. Korea isn't going to do shit. He is just trying to get in tight with the generals.  Someone will throw him a bone, such as China so he can declare victory and that'll be that.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 7, 2013)

Bubba u alright u seem to have a stutter. Lol...my vote bomb the fuckers. Show the world what happens when u talk nukes


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 7, 2013)

Today at the gym I was watching this shit.. And good fucking god do I want to be the one to kill that little prick


----------



## Georgia (Apr 7, 2013)

Assassination please


----------



## PFM (Apr 7, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Nothing.  N. Korea hasnt done anything.



Let's not offend the slant eyed little cock suckers and hope everything goes away.

Fuck you SUCK!!!


----------



## PFM (Apr 7, 2013)

How about some NWO (AKA Progressive/Liberal) Traitor COCKSUCKER from one of our great Universities with their head full of the COMMY SHIT shoved down their throats while getting "educated" decides to take his American Education, Influence and parents money to North Korea and assist them getting that War Head on a rocket while we sit around and hope it goes away by us doing "nothing".

There is Big Money being spent on the demise of Our Way!

Fucking sick mother fucker!


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 7, 2013)

i was stationed their and let me tell ya the north is fucking nuts, but if we don't do something now it will soon be 2 late, (maybe allready is) gonna be alot of dead civilians in the south. but i think he has to go


----------



## Chainman (Apr 7, 2013)

Take his little ass out and post the video on youtube


----------



## trim (Apr 7, 2013)

hopefully seal team 6 is taking care of it right now.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 7, 2013)

Drop a bomb and call it a day.


----------



## airagee23 (Apr 7, 2013)

He aint gonna do shit. We have 2 destroyers parked off the coast and it would last literally 5mins. Ive heard talk that some of the generals over there arent too thrilled with his antics already. Wouldnt be suprised if his own people take him out and one of the generals take power.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Apr 7, 2013)

They are calling him the greatest leader ever. They don't have long range middle capabilities, I say we show them what that looks like.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 7, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> There is talk of a regime change being the best option. If we don't do it now Jong-un has a lot of years ahead of him to keep stirring up shit not to mention working on getting that warhead on a rocket. Then there is serious trouble.
> 
> So do we make it an inside job or just bomb the shit out of them?



I have a stupid question.  Does South Korea have nuclear weapons?


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 7, 2013)

Let me try to make myself clear.

I think we contain the problem.  Fence em off, don't let em out of the yard.

N.Korea's utility to China has been diminishing gradually over the last 20 years.  China's military is strong, and no longer needs N.Korea to insulate it from S.Korea/USA on the penninsula.  Additionally,  we are China's biggest trading partner.  China will endeavor to protect that.

And we have spent hundreds of billions of dollars we cannot afford fighting wars for the past couple of decades.  Last thing we need is another war.  We may have the military might, but not the wallet, to support such a fight.


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 7, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> I have a stupid question.  Does South Korea have nuclear weapons?



they have something better....

...the USA!

they have nuclear power, but not nuclear weapons.


----------



## Shane1974 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Unless you have been under a rock you know that tensions are high on the Peninsula.  I would like to hear some brother's thoughts on what the we as a Country should do.



Anybody ever heard of Hiroshima?


----------



## Illtemper (Apr 7, 2013)

This might explain things....


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 7, 2013)

This dumbshit needs to start watching the history channel to see what we are capable of doing..


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 7, 2013)

He seems so happy in that gangnam style video.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 7, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> He seems so happy in that gangnam style video.



Wish I would have thought of that....funny fucker


----------



## Georgia (Apr 7, 2013)

It's coming. Tensions are going to boil over and Kim Junk is going to get enough bravado worked up and do something wrong. Be it shell the neutral island and kill South Koreans...hit one of South Korea's navy ships/subs....but he's young and already extremely hostile...All out war IS coming between them two...it's just a matter of when. And when it comes the US, China, and probably Russia will all get sucked into it. As well as Japan. 

WW3?


----------



## R1rider (Apr 7, 2013)

Please brothers i ask that you take some time out and watch all 3 parts of this doccumenty i am posting below. Its a great show.

I feel bad for all the people in North Korea. The dont have a chance in hell. Their leaders will get them all killed. North Korea needs a leadership change. They are punks living 50 years in the past, they act tough like the Iraqis did when we were a mile from Baghdad(we all know how that turned out for saddam and his followers). They will just get taken out in time

part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24R8JObNNQ4

part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw46Ll-Zy4s

part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HJj85K_7MQ

You cant help but laugh and hold your head after watching this. North Korea will cease to exist if they keep going the way they are


----------



## dan991 (Apr 7, 2013)

My vote is a nuke headed for the blue house without further warning.  Just one...


----------



## HH (Apr 7, 2013)

By the time they assemble long range nuke,the DoD will be all over that ass


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 7, 2013)

Put PFM & POB on tren and send them over there.. problem solved


----------



## PFM (Apr 7, 2013)

HH said:


> By the time they assemble long range nuke,the DoD will be all over that ass



Why wait? Allowing 3rd world countries to the develop tech means 3rd world tech advances and it's the hardest to monitor.

I don't get this "we are America and in control" high and mighty attitude.

Anyone heard of 911?


----------



## don draco (Apr 7, 2013)

If NK tries _anything_, they'll be destroyed. Period.  The only thing they'll be proving by taking any form of action is the fact that their country is run by delusional and ignorant pieces of shit.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 7, 2013)

dan991 said:


> My vote is a nuke headed for the blue house without further warning.  Just one...


blue house is in the south, let's nuke the right koreans aim north


----------



## dan991 (Apr 7, 2013)

ken said:


> blue house is in the south, let's nuke the right koreans aim north



Don't give a shit... hit both just in case.


----------



## Rocketsauce (Apr 7, 2013)

My grandpa was there 60 years ago, I would be more then happy to make beating the shit of North Korea a family tradition. Also pay more taxes they keep cutting my budget. Not cool.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wrll dtownry.... As a fellow Army bro and ex infantryman, Ill put it like this.... Fuck them all. Pull out 2nd ID and drop a fucking nuke and watch all the little rice paddies burn to the ground. Faggot ass bitches IMO.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2013)

Rocketsauce said:


> My grandpa was there 60 years ago, I would be more then happy to make beating the shit of North Korea a family tradition. Also pay more taxes they keep cutting my budget. Not cool.



We didn't kick there ass we lost bro and is why the North is still the North, we lost just like in Nam we lost wars that weren't even our own.

People can talk all the shit they want but truth is we have had our asses handed to us as well as handed some ass whoopens to others, we got our asses kicked by very tiny Countries and because of that I do not underestimate anyone.

I never thought and still don't think we could handle China, they were a big reason we lost a lot in the Korean War them and Russian aid but this time they won't get that help.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> We didn't kick there ass we lost bro and is why the North is still the North, we lost just like in Nam we lost wars that weren't even our own.
> 
> People can talk all the shit they want but truth is we have had our asses handed to us as well as handed some ass whoopens to others, we got our asses kicked by very tiny Countries and because of that I do not underestimate anyone.
> 
> I never thought and still don't think we could handle China, they were a big reason we lost a lot in the Korean War them and Russian aid but this time they won't get that help.



I 100% agree SF. Just like afghanistan man. Fuckers have been fighting for thousands of years and we think were gonna just drop in and win... Um not even close. Those dickheads have tatics and training you wouldnt believe. We dropped a group of Id say 10/11 dudes in fully decked out gear and shit some of that was better than our gov issued shit. Come to.find out these dudes where czech snipers trained by the taliban... Basically moralbof the rant is you never.know who the fuck is out there, what they are capable.of and who is watching or teamed up.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm jut saying peopl act like it's a video game and if it were we would have been out of the 2 wars we are in now.

We took the targets down a long time ago and still are fighting and if it was so damn easy for the US to just go in and kick ass why are we still fighting 3rd World Countries why didn't we just fuck them up and leave is it because we are still trying too after all these damn year?

When them 2 wars are done watch how many of them come to live here and get Federal Grants to do so, I still remember the Vietnamese kid that told me the Government got them there brand new 2 story home while I lived in the ghetto with a US Vietnam Vet as a step father that got SHIT.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 8, 2013)

No kidding bro. The government cares more about the people in the countries were fighting than.the guys doing the fighting. Its almost as if they think.we.owe these towel heads or people something because we were in a war with.them. Assholes getting 7-11s everywhere.and brand new houses while veterans are going homeless. Meanwhile obama hands out welfare like its fried chicken in the projects. Also, I saw some shit on a website about what obama thought of the north korea ordeal and all he could say was "First we need to realize that its our fault"... Oh rearry dipshit? I hate this dude more and more everyday


----------



## Rocketsauce (Apr 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> We didn't kick there ass we lost bro and is why the North is still the North, we lost just like in Nam we lost wars that weren't even our own.
> 
> People can talk all the shit they want but truth is we have had our asses handed to us as well as handed some ass whoopens to others, we got our asses kicked by very tiny Countries and because of that I do not underestimate anyone.
> 
> I never thought and still don't think we could handle China, they were a big reason we lost a lot in the Korean War them and Russian aid but this time they won't get that help.



We were kicking their asses until china came in with like half a million troops when we got to Yalu river. 

I agree Iraq and afghan were and are a mess, but North Korea would be a convential war. Like you said infantry87, you never know who's helping who, and Russia, china and Iran are all buddies right now and if they supported NK we would be up shit creek.

But....I don't think anyone wants anything to do with them, china only helps them because they don't want a conflicting government next door to them being communist and all. If we took them out and handed them over to china to rebuild, I think everyone would be happy.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2013)

Rocketsauce said:


> We were kicking their asses until china came in with like half a million troops when we got to Yalu river.
> 
> I agree Iraq and afghan were and are a mess, but North Korea would be a convential war. Like you said infantry87, you never know who's helping who, and Russia, china and Iran are all buddies right now and if they supported NK we would be up shit creek.
> 
> But....I don't think anyone wants anything to do with them, china only helps them because they don't want a conflicting government next door to them being communist and all. If we took them out and handed them over to china to rebuild, I think everyone would be happy.



No bro China helps them because they helped China win their Civil War and take over as a Communist Nation they feel or felt indebted to them and this is why they stepped into the Korean War but today they should be able to feel that was enough to pay back gratitude to them.

I would rather China kick their ass to keep it off us, would be nice to see China get pissed at them and step up.


----------



## Rocketsauce (Apr 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> No bro China helps them because they helped China win their Civil War and take over as a Communist Nation they feel or felt indebted to them and this is why they stepped into the Korean War but today they should be able to feel that was enough to pay back gratitude to them.
> 
> I would rather China kick their ass to keep it off us, would be nice to see China get pissed at them and step up.



I was not educated on the China civil war at all. It would be cool if China stepped up and took care of it without us. I guess I just get mad when other countries (no matter how ridiculous) threaten us and get away with it, even after we help them so much by bailing them out with food when they need it.

If Someone else went to war with them, and put us to work by providing iron, raw materials, and used our manufacturing capabilities, that would be pretty awesome too.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2013)

Rocketsauce said:


> I was not educated on the China civil war at all. It would be cool if China stepped up and took care of it without us. I guess I just get mad when other countries (no matter how ridiculous) threaten us and get away with it, even after we help them so much by bailing them out with food when they need it.
> 
> If Someone else went to war with them, and put us to work by providing iron, raw materials, and used our manufacturing capabilities, that would be pretty awesome too.



I wasn't educated either I learned it today with Google lol.

We pay the price for being top dog bro but it's our leadership that bring us down the most they give our money away and we pay for it and I don't mean Welfare I mean we give billions away to other Nations and call it aid. Our economy was at it's best with Clinton in office but to be fair War will always drag the economy down.


----------



## Rocketsauce (Apr 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I wasn't educated either I learned it today with Google lol.
> 
> We pay the price for being top dog bro but it's our leadership that bring us down the most they give our money away and we pay for it and I don't mean Welfare I mean we give billions away to other Nations and call it aid. Our economy was at it's best with Clinton in office but to be fair War will always drag the economy down.



War brings us down so much because we bid out the production of our gear to others, it would cost more to keep our stuff made in the US but it would make a lot of jobs and we save by spending less on unemployment and by keeping the money in America. A good example of this is Oshkosh Truck, they make MATV's and 7 tons, that company is the heart and soul of my city and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Christosterone (Apr 8, 2013)

I think he's talking big game because he desperately wants foreign aid but is too proud to ask. That being said, he would be dumbest person ever to start a war, the country would go bankrupt trying to maintain their army, and of course we would just shit alllll over them.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> I think he's talking big game because he desperately wants foreign aid but is too proud to ask. That being said, he would be dumbest person ever to start a war, the country would go bankrupt trying to maintain their army, and of course we would just shit alllll over them.



Then rebuild their Country and give them a shit ton of money called aid also pay their way here for the ones that choice to come here.

We lose even if we win because it will make us more in debt.


----------

